
What is the most cost effective way to mine Crypto Currency? - deancrowe
What is the most cost effective way to mine Crypto Currency?<p>Cloud Mining? Buy the specialist hardware (Asic etc)? or use the CPU &amp; GPU power you already have?
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Before you start, read up. I have the impression you think you can make a
quick buck. Mining large scale is expensive and the field is heavily
contested.

The biggest cost is electricity. You compete against mining farms in China and
wherever electricity is as cheap. Sit down and calculate the cost of
electricity per mined unit currency.

Hardware should also be efficient because if you buy lots of servers, heat is
going to become a serious problem.

~~~
deancrowe
Many thanks, I guessed that the electricity would be the main issue. I just
wondered if a comparison of the ROIs and efficiencies of the various methods
has been published anywhere. Again, thanks for the info.

------
deancrowe
Or other methods?

